# Mr Hardwicks & Gbom Conspiracy ????



## Chukin'Vape (16/8/18)

I've been seeing some posts online about controversy between Mr Hardwicks & Gbom - do you guys know anything about this?



Then I dived a bit deeper and found this:




I honestly hope that Gbom only used the name here, and not the recipe - i'm a big DIYorDIE fanboy, so I might be bias here. What do you guys think is going on?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (16/8/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> I've been seeing some posts online about some controversy between Mr Hardwicks & Gbom - do you guys know anything about this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In my opinion, there are SO many different fillings you can put into your Macaroon shells, it is suspect that its the exact same filling as Smackaroon/Rhodonite.

These guys are either so obtuse that they feel they have done nothing wrong and will keep on denying, OR, they are so unimaginative that they could not come up with anything by themselves and decided to run a deny campaign in any case.


SHAME!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (16/8/18)

boxerulez said:


> In my opinion, there are SO many different fillings you can put into your Macaroon shells, it is suspect that its the exact same filling as Smackaroon/Rhodonite.
> 
> These guys are either so obtuse that they feel they have done nothing wrong and will keep on denying, OR, they are so unimaginative that they could not come up with anything by themselves and decided to run a deny campaign in any case.
> 
> ...



Holy shit you are right, wow that is similar. This is so bizarre - there is a million other mackaroon profiles to go for, but you then decide to go for the same one considering the Bronuts history. I dunno man....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (16/8/18)

i picked up the same thing after Mr. Hardwick's: SMACKAROON Version2 was released, then soon after GBOM released their Marilyn conspiracy which is very close to mr. hardwicks's smackaroon.




then this video 



So Mr. Hardwicks is onto them

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## David Naude (16/8/18)

StompieZA said:


> i picked up the same thing after Mr. Hardwick's: SMACKAROON Version2 was released, then soon after GBOM released their Marilyn conspiracy which is very close to mr. hardwicks's smackaroon.
> 
> View attachment 142158
> 
> ...



Lol v2 hasn't even been released yet, a bit uninformed I would say

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## David Naude (16/8/18)

And to be honest Marylin is waaaaaayyyyy better so it can't be a clone.


----------



## Chukin'Vape (16/8/18)

David Naude said:


> And to be honest Marylin is waaaaaayyyyy better so it can't be a clone.



Seriously - have you tried both? I think many people want to know how similar they are....?


----------



## David Naude (16/8/18)

Yes I have tried both


----------



## bjorncoetsee (16/8/18)

David Naude said:


> And to be honest Marylin is waaaaaayyyyy better so it can't be a clone.


Funny how the mind can play tricks when the eyes see different labels. Exact same recipe, different labels, "different taste"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (16/8/18)

Didn't Mr Hardwicks release 2 juices recently that had pretty similar flavour profiles to a couple of MILC juices?


----------



## Chukin'Vape (16/8/18)

SergioChasingClouds said:


> Didn't Mr Hardwicks release 2 juices recently that had pretty similar flavour profiles to a couple of MILC juices?



There is history between Mr Hardwick's and MILC tho, but yes absolutely.


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (16/8/18)

David Naude said:


> And to be honest Marylin is waaaaaayyyyy better so it can't be a clone.



I'm going to assume you mean better than V1 seeing as "Lol v2 hasn't even been released yet, a bit uninformed I would say"

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## boxerulez (16/8/18)

SergioChasingClouds said:


> Didn't Mr Hardwicks release 2 juices recently that had pretty similar flavour profiles to a couple of MILC juices?


As was under the impression Hardwicks manufactured Zoob and then Zewb. Said so on the label. Or partnership anyway. 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Naude (16/8/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> I'm going to assume you mean better than V1 seeing as "Lol v2 hasn't even been released yet, a bit uninformed I would say"


Yeah v1, v2 only started being thrown around after Marilyn was announced


----------



## Scouse45 (16/8/18)

I tend to think jus create a new profile... everyone knows rhodonite. But coming out with an identical profile even if has “tweaks” is a bit basic. So people r gonna Argue that they are totally different?? It’s the same damn profile. Come up with something new. Then u won’t hav this problem. I mean the flavor desciption alone is quite a copy of the initial description. I tend to think rather jus don’t do it and u won’t hav this problem. Saying that it’s “way” better to me is um ya.... daft. According to who exactly. Look at someone like @Naeemhoosen or emissary elixirs or @Sickboy77 or @Rude Rudi every mix is new and original (jus my opinion)

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (16/8/18)

Die bliksems....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------

